# Looking for some events near portland, or.



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been looking all over the net but havent had any luck.
i really want to attend a weight pull event or if not that, anything fun.
i live about 15 minutes away from portland oregon so if anyone knows or hears anything im interested.
thanks everyone.
oke:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

if i was you look up game kennels in your area and ask them 
man i wish i could help you but i dont show out of the south east myself but if i run across anything i will let you asap


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ok thanks, i was trying to figure out who i would even contact to get some info and you gave a me a great start on it.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Beaver State APBT Club. 
There are the contact people

KEITH 503-762-4488
JOEL 360-636-5472 [email protected] 
CHERYL 425-377-9234 Cheryls site her email in on there http://caragankennel.com/

We go to their show in the fall every year last year it was in Wamic.

There is also the Evergreen APBT club which is in Washington their show is in late summer I think and we here in Idaho are working to get sanctioned and hold shows in the next year also.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i am glad to help just wish i could help more


----------

